# any crappie?



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

is there anyone catching any crappie right now? if so, in how deep of water, and on what presentation?


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Even though there isn't any ice or safe ice in our area, many fishermen are sitting on docks fishing with their ice gear and catching crappie on or near the bottom!
Most docks have some kind of structure or added cover!
I had been slow jigging a small swimbait and niblet under a bobber, a couple feet off the bottom with success also!


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

hmm, sounds good. i think i will give it a whirl today. wonder if the cats are biting today.
think if i tipped a berkley gulp alive minnow on a jig i could catch some crappie?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

The crappie stopped biting for me last weekend where I have been going. Was fishing minnows dropshotted in melted areas around the docks, piers and rocks.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

They're still hitting on the southern end of the state. It's been a week but I've been doing better on jigs than I have minnows. Very slow presentation.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

I went out again a few days ago and caught about 50, 10 keepers. I have caught more in dec/jan/feb than i did all last year. Fishing deer creek and paint creek lakes mostly. 6ft deep under bobber, jig and small tube with wax worms (found out gulp maggots work very well too).


----------



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

rustyfish said:


> I went out again a few days ago and caught about 50, 10 keepers. I have caught more in dec/jan/feb than i did all last year. Fishing deer creek and paint creek lakes mostly. 6ft deep under bobber, jig and small tube with wax worms (found out gulp maggots work very well too).


I agree! I have caught more crappie this winter then I have in long time. Although, it could be I am fishing a lot more


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

No ice I will run up as far as i can in the creeks and coves And places that are shallow that drop off into deep water. Charlie Brewer Slider grubs are my favorite. Believe it or not those big black crappie will be shallow feeding.


----------

